# Help me please im am very scared.



## Hodan1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, I am pretty terrified right now i feel so scared. So i have had DP for 4 years now. I have always feel disconnected, emotionally numb, and had blank mind. But yesterday it progressed worse. I woke feeling very disoriented, this happens all the time when I don't get enough sleep. But yesterday was different, first when I woke up i didn't know who i was nor where i was. I couldn't connect to my thoughts, even though due to DP i have blank mind symptoms, yesterday it was worse on a new level, it was like every thought in my mind was wiped away completely, even the most basic ones like ' i need to brush my teeth or i need to go to the toilet'. Usually i function through the day because i am on autopilot, i remember doing the routine everyday because i do it everyday, but not yesterday i couldnt even function mentally even on autopilot, i couldn't do anything but lay in bed because i forgot how to. In the afternoon it got slightly better but I still have trouble collecting my thoughts even in usually blank mind mode. I tried searching on the internet but to no avail. Is this DP or is it something worse like early dementia. Please help, i am so scared that it is going to get so worse that wont be able be function at all and will need assisted care living


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

I've never heard of someone living in assisted care for DP. It may feel that way sometimes but it'd be absurd to actually do it since we can function normally. The best thing for me is to remember that I am sick, this is a sickness, but I can do everything someone without DP can do although it's much harder. Don't jump to conclusions, but if you continue to not know who or where you are then you should see your doctor. Refrain from looking up your symptoms as well. Google convinced me I had cancer once but actually I had just eaten some cake with green foodcoring.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome to my world! This happens to me when I'm really stressed or overly tired.Try to calm yourself down, stop obsessing over this sensation, relax yourself and sleep if necessary.Ultimately you know who you are...it's just a really scary feeling people with DP get(at least I know I do).


----------



## Hodan1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

Rex said:


> Welcome to my world! This happens to me when I'm really stressed or overly tired.Try to calm yourself down, stop obsessing over this sensation, relax yourself and sleep if necessary.Ultimately you know who you are...it's just a really scary feeling people with DP get(at least I know I do).


But i feel like this all day there is no break from it that is why it terrfies me. I can't think, i find it harder to write, i can't even read sometimes. Most of the day i don't even know what i am doing. There very small and weak voice that guides, the only thing that guides through the day. But i am scared because that voice is getting weaker everyday and eventually i won't function because i will have no sense of direction at all.


----------



## Hodan1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

Frick said:


> I've never heard of someone living in assisted care for DP. It may feel that way sometimes but it'd be absurd to actually do it since we can function normally. The best thing for me is to remember that I am sick, this is a sickness, but I can do everything someone without DP can do although it's much harder. Don't jump to conclusions, but if you continue to not know who or where you are then you should see your doctor. Refrain from looking up your symptoms as well. Google convinced me I had cancer once but actually I had just eaten some cake with green foodcoring.


I feel like i can't do most of the stuff that normal people can do, even basic activities like showering, making my bed, cooking and cleaning are very hard to remember that is why i am scared. I wasn't like this a week ago, because i could have done all of these activities easily because it was routine but now i even forget the routine. It is so scary losing your mind bit by bit and you can't do anything about it.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

I recommend to see your doctor to get a professional take on your symptoms.Hopefully this will reassure you.Hang in there.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

It i s a very hight state of anxiety you are in. I have those symptoms too sometimes, it even started happening in the bus, I get so disoriented and can't comprehend where I am at. As for during nights I can't grasp a thought and I don't know where I am or who I am, this happens mostly when I have insomnia but the bus thing happenes no matter what, I also thought that I am developing dementia, but it's just severe anxiety that makes you feel that way. I also have moments when I can't speak,like my mind did something to my speech skills and it's hard to speak, or to think. Very scary! It's crazy what extreme anxiety can make you feel!


----------



## Hodan1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

But i don't have anxiety just dp. I can't recall thoughts or when i think of something the thought escapes me immediately, so i am in a constant state of a blank mind and can't connect to my surroundings or communicate with others because my mind is always blank. When i talk with someone i can't think of the direction

the conversation is going. When i read something it is just letters on a paper not something that has meaning to me so i can't process the information but i can still read it. It is difficult to answer open-ended questions cause i never can think of anything. My mind is incapable of producing thoughts.



sunshinita said:


> It i s a very hight state of anxiety you are in. I have those symptoms too sometimes, it even started happening in the bus, I get so disoriented and can't comprehend where I am at. As for during nights I can't grasp a thought and I don't know where I am or who I am, this happens mostly when I have insomnia but the bus thing happenes no matter what, I also thought that I am developing dementia, but it's just severe anxiety that makes you feel that way. I also have moments when I can't speak,like my mind did something to my speech skills and it's hard to speak, or to think. Very scary! It's crazy what extreme anxiety can make you feel!


----------



## Hodan1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

Rex said:


> I recommend to see your doctor to get a professional take on your symptoms.Hopefully this will reassure you.Hang in there.


I have been to several doctors. The first one diagnosed me with depression and didn't even know what dp was. The second one took MRI and said i had pressure on my brain and needed surgery wtf?! The third one said i was pretending and only people with Alzheimer have these symptoms and I was too young for Alzheimer. So needless to say it is very frustrating and i feel hopeless because no doctor seems to understand what i am talking about.


----------



## PseudoEthical (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry you're suffering so much. I don't think it's a big deal really. Your brain needed rest. You can give it rest! We spin our brains a lot, it gets tired, it's happened to all of us, especially those of us with DPDR. Hope you feel better. Remember, DPDR lies to you. Your feelings are important, but the catastrophic thinking is a lie that DPDR tells you.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

Hodan1992 said:


> But i don't have anxiety just dp. I can't recall thoughts or when i think of something the thought escapes me immediately, so i am in a constant state of a blank mind and can't connect to my surroundings or communicate with others because my mind is always blank. When i talk with someone i can't think of the direction
> the conversation is going. When i read something it is just letters on a paper not something that has meaning to me so i can't process the information but i can still read it. It is difficult to answer open-ended questions cause i never can think of anything. My mind is incapable of producing thoughts.


If this was true you wouldn't be able to respond to these posts.You wouldn't be able to write these words.You are able to process and comprehend what we are writing.You are capable of analyzing because you are defending the fact that your mind in constantly blank.Yet you have a alot to say about your current condition.If your mind was truly blank you wouldn't know what to respond with in words.You are independently seeking help therefore you are still capable.Believe in yourself and you will escape the rut you are in.Easier said than done...I know first hand.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

I forget to do things all the time. Probably because we're too distracted in our heads. I'm thinking of marking my arm everyday to see how long it has been since I took a shower. If it doesn't pop into my head then I'd forget it for weeks.


----------

